# Das (alte) Straight Power 10 oder das (neue) Pure Power 10?



## MrPe (15. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich steht bei der Firma be!Quiet die PurePower-Serie für den Einsteigerbereich. Mit der Neuauflage des PurePower in Version 10 bekommt es aber diverse Bauteile spendiert, die zuvor nur der höher angesiedelten Serie Straight Power (und noch höheren Serien) vorbehalten waren. Als Beispiel sei nur die DC-DC-Wandlung genannt. Macht es da noch Sinn, über 20 Euro mehr in die Straight Power Serie zu investieren, zumal das Straight Power in Version 10 bereits seit über 2 Jahren am Markt ist? Die 500er CM-Netzteile kosten als PurePower ca. 75 Euro und als StraightPower ca. 95 Euro. Auch die Effizienz dürfte diesen Preisunterschied nicht rechtfertigen. 20 Euro sollen zwar den Kohl nicht fett machen, aber dass das Straight Power bereits seit 2014 hergestellt wird, darf man in der schnelllebigen Zeit nicht ausser Acht lassen. Das Pure Power 9 z.B. hat es gerade mal knapp 9 Monate am Markt gegeben... Ich will mir ja nicht ein altes Eisen in den Rechner holen, wenngleich das Straight Power ein tolles Netzteil ist. Bekomme ich aber nahezu die gleiche Leistung/Qualität bei der PurePower-Serie, sind 20 Euro Preisunterschied wohl kaum gerechtfertigt...

Danke für Eure Meinungen


----------



## defender197899 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das (alte) Straight Power 10 oder das (neue) Pure Power 10???*

Das Straight Power hat nen SW3 Lüfter  der nahezu unhörbar istund die Komponenten sind auch hochwertiger und die Kabel sind gesleaved.
Wenn es um den Preis geht reicht auch das Corsair Vengeance.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das (alte) Straight Power 10 oder das (neue) Pure Power 10???*



MrPe schrieb:


> Das Pure Power 9 z.B. hat es gerade mal knapp 9  Monate am Markt gegeben



BQ wurde förmlich dazu gezwungen. Das G450M und das Vengeance 400W kosteten ähnlich viel, waren aber auf Höhe der Zeit. Kaum einer hat zum L9 gegriffen, was im Grunde ein Sidegrade zu L8 ist



MrPe schrieb:


> Bekomme ich aber nahezu die gleiche  Leistung/Qualität bei der PurePower-Serie, sind 20 Euro Preisunterschied  wohl kaum gerechtfertigt...



Das selbe könntest du auch über die E10 zur P11 Reihe schreiben 

Zu E10 vs L10

Das E10 hat immernoch die Höherwertigen Komponeten, neben der besseren Effizienz. Ob das den Preis rechtfertigt muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das (alte) Straight Power 10 oder das (neue) Pure Power 10???*

Wenn dann doch eher das wertigere E 10


----------



## MrPe (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das (alte) Straight Power 10 oder das (neue) Pure Power 10???*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Kaum einer hat zum L9 gegriffen



Leider ich... Die ersten Test waren sehr positiv. Dass das L9 aber Probleme mit der Spannungsversorgung - insbesondere bei Crossloads - haben soll, kam erst raus, als das Teil ne Zeit in meinem Rechner arbeitete... Ob die Probleme im Alltag überhaupt auftreten oder nur in den Testbenchmarks, konnte ich bisher nicht ergründen. Auch meine NVME SSD 950Pro hat Temperaturprobleme (wie die meisten NVME-SSDs). Aber erst, wenn sie mehrere Minuten unter Volllast ins Temperaturlimit läuft und sich selber etwas drosselt. Bei ca. 2.500 MB/s sind dann aber auch mehrere hundert GB transferiert worden, was im Alltag so gut wie nie vorkommt. Ob die Crossloadprobleme also überhaupt zum Tragen kommen, steht in den Sternen. Bisher arbeitet das L9 ohne erkennbare Probleme. Egal, der Makel bleibt und ich will nicht erst nach Ausfall einiger Komponenten im Rechner eines Besseren belehrt werden. So wird es wohl mein L9 demnächst im Angebot geben 

Dann also doch eher das Straight Power 10.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das (alte) Straight Power 10 oder das (neue) Pure Power 10???*

Das E10 bietet ja den Vor Ort Austausch im ersten Jahr, dazu sind die Kabel länger.
Insgesamt betrachtet ist der Preis schon i.O.
Das Pure Power 10 ist aber technisch auf Augenhöhe und darauf kommt es schließlich an. Wurde ja irgendwie auch Zeit.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Februar 2017)

Nimm das e10!


----------



## Thoddeleru (15. Februar 2017)

Das E10 hat auch zwei Jahre mehr Garantie (5 statt 3 Jahre).


----------



## MrPe (15. Februar 2017)

Auch die 4 12V-Schienen sprechen für das E10. Ist denn in naher Zukunft mit einem StraightPower 11 zu rechnen?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2017)

MrPe schrieb:


> Ist denn in naher Zukunft mit einem StraightPower 11 zu rechnen?



Gibt kein Grund für das E11.


----------



## MrPe (18. Februar 2017)

So, dass Straight Power 10 CM 500W versorgt ab sofort - anstelle des Pure Power 9 CM 600W - meinen Rechner...


----------



## Hitcher82 (18. Februar 2017)

Schön ordentlich siehts aus.


----------

